# nvidia-glx seg fault [Solved]

## chuanshi

The basic problem is that the entire glx library is segfaulting:

glxinfo and glxgears both give an immediate segmentation fault.

I'm using the latest stable nvidia drivers with a Geforce 4 Ti 4200 video card

Even though I'm almost positive it is not an Xconfig problem, here's my config file and log just in case:

config:

```
#*********************************************

#* Custom xorg.conf created by Prakhar Goel. 

#*********************************************

#* The xorg file created by using the default config from a FC4 system

#* and then modified for nvidia cards

#*********************************************

#* Further help was taken from the following HOWTOs on the gentoo-wiki:

#* X.ORG and FONTS

#* GLX with nvidia drivers

#*********************************************

#************

#* Server Layout section: top level config. used to pull everything 

#* together.

#************

Section "ServerLayout"

        #***************

        #* defines a unique name for this layout.

        #* doesn't do much

        #***************

        Identifier      "Custom Layout"

        #***************

        #* The following 3 lines identify

        #* the configs used for the hardware

        #***************

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#***********

#* End if ServerLayout section

#***********

#***********

#* Files section: Used mainly for fontpaths and rgb paths

#***********

Section "Files"

        #*************

        #* RGB path. where to look for the RGB database.

        #*************

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        #*************

        #* Now the fontpaths. they are looked for in order and 

        #* specify all the fonts.

        #*************

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

#**********

#* End of Files Section

#**********

#**********

#* Section Module: Defines which modules to load

#**********

Section "Module"

        #********

        #* Now the modules to load when the X server starts up

        #********

        Load    "dbe"                   # Double buffer extension

        

        SubSection "extmod"                 #*******************

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"  #* Mist extensions without dga

        EndSubSection                       #*******************

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

#   Load    "dri"

EndSection

#************

#* End of Modules section

#************

#************

#* Section serverflags: just for some misc. settings

#************

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AllowMouseOpenFail"    "yes"

EndSection

#************

#* End of serverflags section

#************

#****************************************************

#* Input Device Configuration (keyboard and mouse)

#****************************************************

#*********

#* section InputDevice: generic section used to configure input devices

#*********

#* This one is for the keyboard

#*********

Section "InputDevice"

        #**************

        #* Unique identification

        #**************

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        #**************

        #* Driver + driver options

        #**************

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

EndSection

#*************

#* End of inputdevice (keyboard) section

#*************

#*************

#* Inputdevice section for the mouse

#*************

Section "InputDevice"

        #*************

        #* Unique ID

        #*************

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        #*************

        #* Driver + options

        #*************

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

#************

#* End of inputdevice (mouse) section

#************

#* End of input device configuration

#************

#***************************************************

#* Display Configuration

#***************************************************

#*******************

#* Section monitor: used to configure the monitor (ie. the LCD screen)

#*******************

Section "Monitor"

        

        #***********

        #* Unique identifier for this config

        #***********

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        #***********

        #* Misc. info about the monitor

        #***********

        VendorName      "DELL"

        ModelName       "LCD Panel 1280x1024"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 67.0

        Option          "dpms"

EndSection

#***********

#* End of monitor section

#***********

#***********

#* section device: this is the actual video card config

#***********

Section "Device"

        #*********

        #* Unique identifier

        #*********

        Identifier      "VCard0"

        #*********

        #* Driver + options. 

        #*********

        Driver                              "nvidia"

        Option     "HWcursor"   "true" 

EndSection

#*************

#* End of device section

#*************

#*************

#* Screens section: similar to the server layout section. used to tie 

#* configurations of different components together.

#*************

Section "Screen"

        #*********

        #* Unique ID used in server layout

        #*********

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        #*********

        #* Device and monitor settings

        #*********

        Device          "VCard0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        #*********

        #* Depth and resolution settings

        #*********

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

                ViewPort 0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#**********

#* End Of screen section

#**********

#****************************************************

#* End of xorg.conf

#****************************************************

```

Xorg log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r1-2006.01.23-chuan #2 PREEMPT Tue Jan 31 18:57:21 CST 2006 i686

Build Date: 18 January 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 31 19:23:41 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Custom Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "VCard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/unifont,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "yes"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1028,0142 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0253 card 1545,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 14f1,1033 card 1092,0abe rev 08 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:02:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 0e55,2928 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1039 card 1028,0142 rev 81 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8022 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe100000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, 0xeff80000/19, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "true"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.25.00.34.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-67.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (380, 310) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 83)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ec000 - 0xfe1ecfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe1edc00 - 0xfe1edcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe1ee000 - 0xfe1eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe1ef000 - 0xfe1effff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe1f0000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xeff80000 - 0xefffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ecf0 - 0x0000ecf7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dc9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

I've researched this problem extensively, and tried almost any possible solution even remotely related to my problem; including, but not limited to:

using the nvidia installer

using latest unstable ebuild

using previous stable version of glx and nvidia kernel

modified xorg.conf until the cows came home

checked kernel config extensivelyLast edited by chuanshi on Thu Feb 02, 2006 6:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> The xorg file created by using the default config from a FC4 system

 

FC4 ? as in Fedora core 4 ...

This is not a Xorg.conf generated by xorgconfig right ? 

Let me put it this way.. FC4 doesnt work like gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> using the nvidia installer

 

gentoo doesnt uses it. and  you can read that msg while its compiling.

Clear all your settings done before as if it was a fresh configuration and:

( in case you alread have xorg; skip this step )

```
# emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

Lets get the latest nvidia drivers and for that we need to 'unmask' them

```
# nano /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

and add there:

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~<your arch>

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~<your arch>

media-video/nvidia-settings ~<your arch>

media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit ~<your arch>

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~<your arch

app-admin/eselect ~<your arch>
```

*note: <your arch> = ~x86 or ~amd64 or other...

Then we need nvidia kernel drivers and glx.

(note that these are the 2 packages needed. the rest is optional, 

but good to have so we will emerge it too)

```
# emerge  media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/nvidia-glx media-video/nvidia-settings media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit
```

Now we will create the Xorg configuration

```
# xorgconfig
```

(here you will follow, read and choose the options needed and wanted  according to your nvidia card)

( make sure that you select the right options related to your card)

Once that is done save it. it will ask you to save that

Now we will edit xorg and change a couple things in order to work with nvidia

```
# nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

edit and uncomment:

```
# This loads the GLX module

     Load       "glx"
```

---

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

```
    Driver     "vga"
```

Change to:

```
    Driver     "nvidia"
```

---

the next section must be:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    <your video card ram>
```

And it is done. Now save and close.

Run:

```
# eselect opengl
```

We now load need to load the nvidia driver:

```
# modprobe nvidia
```

To be sure that it loads on reboot, so you must edit this:

if you are using a 2.6 kernel

```
# nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

if you are using a 2.4 kernel

```
# nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4
```

and add: nvidia

---

To make sure  the system has added the new device do:

```
#  NVmakedevices.sh
```

Now test the configurarion:

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm start 
```

Did you see the nvidia logo ?

if YES

then

go out, party. X is done!

if NO

read this again and restart the configuration

to kill X after this test use ctrl+alt+backspace

if you get the nvidia logo that means X is done!

if it fails to load the login manager that means  

you need to work on /etc/rc.conf

===

Extra steps  ( not needed to create and make X to work, but needed for other  things )

To add X to auto load on boot:

```
# rc-update ad xdm default
```

To make a regular mouse to work with the buttons and wheel

simple edit xorg again and :

```
# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
```

add:

```
    Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"
```

for more info about xorg and nvidia consult nvidia manual

----------

## chuanshi

Ignore the commented parts of the xorg.conf file please.  I would advise actually reading the file before you make those comments.  Furthermore, the xorg server in the configuration file used in linux distributions is the exact same as long as they use xorg. If you look in the configuration file, you will find everything you have described in your post is already there. The drivers i'm currently using are nvidia-kernel (not installed from the nvidia installer: i said i  tried it, not use it) and Mesa (xorg-x11) opengl.

nvidia kernel works fine, it's just nvidia-glx that seg faults immediately after anything tries to use it.

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> I would advise actually reading the file before you make those comments.

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

which comments ?

 *Quote:*   

> The drivers i'm currently using are nvidia-kernel

 

very good they are all nvidia-kernel. i ll let you figure out the rest   :Razz:  

and then please let me know where i failed with my tip about the nvidia-kernel drivers; because  i dont want to do it in the future.

 *Quote:*   

>  I would advise actually reading the file before you make those comments. 

 

This is a very good advice in fact. and i did read your post. and paid close attention to your xorg.conf as well as the rest

... think about  that advice...   :Laughing: 

I decided to post all of that because it kind looked to me that  you are new here and with gentoo. Having that in mind i thought that guiding you from start would solve that issue and possible others that you may not have found yet.

I apologige  for making you waste your time by reading my help and ignoring completly your real issue

cheers

----------

## chuanshi

OK let's take a different track of thinking here: assuming it has nothing to do with X (there are reasons why this is probably rather likely), what could be the problem?

the reason why it problem isn't X is that reading through your advice, i found it to be everything that i had already done, multiple times, in fact, in my struggle to get the darn thing to work.  also, glxinfo without x running gives an IMMEDIATE segmentation fault, implying that it didn't even bother to check my x config for any errors.  Also, according to the X log, the segmentation fault occurs immediately after X attempts to "initialize extension GLX".

If it helps, the exact same problem occurs with a different video card (Geforce mx 440)

I appreciate your help, but i'm looking more for new kinds of thinking about where the problem is rather than step-by-step instructions about how to get my nvidia drivers/glx working that seems to work for everyone else but me )=

----------

## HeXiLeD

i have one question only.

have you cleaned all your current settings  and tried this 'step' by step ?

i only want YES or NO.

read carefully what i posted and compare with what you have and are  using now.

again... i did read ALL of what you posted and it would probably look bad on you if i quote and past the diferences that  you claim not to exist.

i had many nvidia problems before and there are a few topics/posts  here about my issues.

all my problems were solved by something that  i posted here already.

----------

## chuanshi

yes

what you have posted is without a doubt, exactly what i have currently not working

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> what you have posted is without a doubt, exactly what i have currently not working

 

very well... lets update me then.

if you dont mind explain a few things for me to be able to assist you better.

if what i have posted is what you in fact have as you insist saying  why is that:

 *Quote:*   

> #* The xorg file created by using the default config from a FC4 system
> 
> #* and then modified for nvidia cards 

 

1: why are you using a default config from a FC4 system xorg.conf and not the one generated by the command line  # xorgconfig  ?

( this is gentoo, not FC. you dont wear a skirt  to avoid going out naked and insted  you wear pants. Please use  the proper tool to create your xorg or at least use the gentoo default xorg.example ) 

Once its working you can clean what you dont want there. 

2: why is it that in your xorg.conf  i see  the word 'nvidia' only once ? when it should be there set a driver 2 times and identifier 1 time;  to be used. since you say that  you have have there what i posted in my 'step to step '  why dont i see this there:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Driver     "nvidia"
> 
> the next section must be:
> ...

 

3: what media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/nvidia-glx media-video/nvidia-settings media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit , versions are you using ??

you can start by:

# emerge -pv <package.name>  

but i can tell you one thing in advance already.

 *Quote:*   

> what you have posted is without a doubt, exactly what i have currently not working

 

you never tried my 'how to' and i can start telling you here.

not that you care to post in detail but you are using the 6xxx series nvidia packages.

from  your post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
> 
>    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629 
> ...

 

while i told you to :

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> # nano /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> and add there:
> ...

 

THIS WILL GET YOU THE NVIDIA PACKAGES FROM THE 8XXX SERIES.

Have you ever wonder why updates exist ?

===> latest is  media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178 <==== and my how to is for the LATEST

just try  this:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s nvidia-kernel 

```

just for you to see  the difference. and if you are on amd, replace ~x86 by  ~amd64.

4: if you did all of what i said. how come you didnt say anything when you tried "# eselect opengl" when you should have used # opengl nvidia-update for the 6xxx nvidia series ?

5: What does # lsmod  shows you. post it.

6: What does # lspci | grep nVidia shows you. post it.

7: have you tried the how-to's on gentoo-wiki ? if yes, which ones ?

there are more questions but i wount do them now.

i advise you the 8xxx because they solved me my problems and also helped many other guys out there.

Just like you i had once 2 guys online helping me once with the 7xxx series and they wasted 6 h each with me and got me no results and i had to wait for the 8xxx series.

But you know what ? they had years of linux  and i was a noob . i gave them the benefit of the doubt based on experience. (maybe  this will ring you a bell)

i wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you see the nvidia logo ?
> 
> if YES
> ...

 

and that last line tells you  to confirm which video card is supported by which driver series.

i have set and helped many others with what i posted above. it works so far. the only reason i see wrong in your posted errors  has to do with bad configurations and perhaps the use of a better nvidia-kernel will also fix bugs from the 6xxx series that might be causing you trouble.

but now  i did 7 questions and i expect an answer if you want more help and after that:

.... clean and remove all your old  settings... reboot the box and double check if you dont have any old errors ( this means no X )  and then... follow what i posted and after that if you get any errors, post them in detail here and what you were doing at that moment.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> what you have posted is without a doubt, exactly what i have currently not working

 

no it is not. you are using the 6xxx series and i am talking about the 8xxx series with some extra packages.

and among other details you are not doing exactly what i suggested.

----------

## chuanshi

OK found the problem thanks strace and it had NOTHING to do with xconfigs or any of that stuff.

Apparently, teh glx module needs to have a /dev/where it can exec things and /dev/ on this system was mounted 

with the noexec option. getting rid of that fixed the problem.

OK, problem solved.

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apparently, teh glx module needs to have a /dev/where it can exec things and /dev/ on this system was mounted 

 

i told you to:

```
#  NVmakedevices.sh
```

NV  make  device .

but now im curious. can you provide details about how u did solve it ? it would help us all for the next time.

----------

## chuanshi

in /etc/fstab, i added "nodev" to all of my drives, but apparently nvidia drivers (unlike ati drivers) need to access something in /dev, load it into ram, and do something with it (shown when I straced glxinfo).  When glx realized it couldn't do this, a segmentation fault occured.

The lesson to all of us: nvidia glx requires /dev permissions for some strange reason

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> in /etc/fstab, i added "nodev" to all of my drives, but apparently nvidia drivers (unlike ati drivers) need to access something in /dev

 

In fact i never did that with nvidia drivers before. the only time i had to change anything in fstab was for ATI, and for some similar puposes. You are the frist that i see having to edit fstab for nvidia.

as for the nvidia /dev identifier...  you may need sometimes  to do as i posted above:

```
#  NVmakedevices.sh
```

and this will create the device automaticly.

Can anyone else confirm or not these facts ?

I'm curious about this.

----------

